# People Who Did Nothing Wrong



## Marco Fucko (Jan 4, 2020)

>inb4 Hitler

Controversial historical figures whose actions you don't disagree with. I'll Start:


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jan 4, 2020)

No irony. None.


----------



## Not Really Here (Jan 4, 2020)

Someone had to teach China a lesson.


----------



## HarveyMC (Jan 4, 2020)

Harvey McClout

I un-categorically deny all allegations against me. I did not touch that cat, I did not look at that cat, and most especially I did not cum on that cat. Anyone who repeats these rumors against me is committing slander and I will be suing you to the full extent of the law


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 4, 2020)

He just wanted some power. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 4, 2020)

The Federal government was out of control (Waco was only one of a handful of massacres/government-sanctioned murders under the Clinton Administration) and it was about time somebody bloodied their nose.

McVeigh put an admirable amount of thought into his attack, selecting a target that would have all three of the guilty government agencies present while attempting to minimize civilian casualties. He considered the presence of the daycare to be tit-for-tat for the deaths of the Waco children.

McVeigh's manifesto was written logically and from what I can tell, he had a sense of humility around him that most terrorists don't. He was much better than the Alt-Right dipshits we have now (screw your optics, I'm going in).

Quality terrorist, definitely my all-time favorite (although Osama and Tarrant are strong competition).


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Jan 4, 2020)

If some motherfuckers gotta die, I'd do it with a smile too


----------



## Franjevina (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 4, 2020)

Gilles de Rais

There has been growing evidence he was innocent of the crimes levied at him, and only confessed to avoid excommunication.


----------



## nagant 1895 (Jan 4, 2020)

Augusto Ride-Or-Die Pinochet.
Okay, maybe not _nothing_ wrong, it was a complex situation and he might not have been as good at running a country as he was at saving it...
But, if a group of people are threatening to violently overthrow the government, modeling themselves after maoist cultural revolutionaries, promising to take peoples stuff after they win, and demonstrating willingness to kill anyone who tries to stop them, then it is morally good to make them disappear.




Autumnal Equinox said:


> There has been growing evidence he was innocent of the crimes levied at him, and only confessed to avoid excommunication.


Growing evidence like what? no sarcasm intended but on a case that old how much new evidence is there to pop up?


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jan 4, 2020)

Press F to pay respects.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Jan 4, 2020)

All he did was win and get hated for winning.  Hoes mad.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Jan 4, 2020)

Adolf Hitler. He took Weimar Germany and turned it around, making it an industrial powerhouse and a formidable military presence were it once was an impoverished, badly weakened nation. How many people could do that in a country where a loaf of bread cost literally millions of German Marks? If he had just robbed and expelled the Jews as opposed to murdering them, he might've been looked upon as a misunderstood genius.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 4, 2020)

Trump!


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jan 4, 2020)

The citizens have a right to know how their government is fucking them and the government punishes that.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Jan 4, 2020)

Giordano Bruno
Free thinker, philosopher, scientist, renaissance man.
Burned at the stake by the Catholic church in 1600 for heresy. 
The Catholic church still maintains it was justified and refuses to apologize despite popular opinion to the contrary.


----------



## dopy (Jan 5, 2020)

"I'm rotting away, demented, brain damaged and malnourished in a cell, and none of you care that I tried to save you."


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 5, 2020)

me 
Patricia Campbell Hearst

She was brainwashed. She was raped and tortured. She was fearful for her life so of fucking course she's going to rob a bank.


----------



## Still Anonymous For This (Jan 5, 2020)

Null.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Jan 5, 2020)

Can people say who their photos are of? I’m don’t know all of them.
I like the premise of this thread!


----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 5, 2020)

He _literally_ did nothing wrong.  Not a single sin.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 5, 2020)

This thread has an appalling lack of Ian Smith. All of his old enemies who weren't part of Mugabe's club eventually acknowledged that he was the better leader for the country and respected him, and his predictions about the future that would result from Britain's rushed transfer to black majority rule were prophetic.




Nguyen Ngoc Loan, as I already said on the historical images thread.




The only thing Jozef Pilsudski did wrong was die too soon. Then again, he's fairly popular in Poland, so I'm not sure how controversial he really is. He is the kind of guy I could see American lefties shrieking fascist over if any of them actually knew who he was. I can't say he would have kept Poland out of the grip of the Soviets and Nazis, but if anyone could have, it would have been Pilsudski. If he was there after the war he might have managed to prevent the hammer and sickle fucking the allies gave the Poles at the treaty table too.




Antonio de Oliveira Salazar. The end of the Estado Novo was also instrumental in the fall of Rhodesia, so this ties back into Ian Smith.


Chiang Kai-Shek was let down by his subordinates, but he refused to quit and is the only reason Taiwan didn't get cultural revolution'd (which would have killed far more people than the white terror did) and is a booming first world country instead of the CPC's backwater bitch today. Something they should consider when protesters there want to tear down his monuments.


Lon Nol once said with tears in his eyes that he failed the Cambodian people. Like a true leader, he took all responsibility for the fall of the Khmer Republic on himself. But Lon Nol was failed by a prince who cowered before the North Vietnamese, a US ally that used his country as a disposable pawn in the Vietnam war to their detriment, corrupt generals, and his own health (he suffered a stroke after his first year in charge, leaving him without the faculties to properly lead the country during most of the civil war). His initial reasoning for overthrowing Sihanouk was sound. If it weren't for that stroke and Nixon's yanking of troops in favor of carpet bombing the countryside indiscriminately in a truly retarded combination of voter pandering and an attempt to convince the North Vietnamese that he was a dangerous lunatic, things might have turned out differently. Phnom Penh was a booming, rapidly modernizing place under the government he helped put in place right up until it fell.




Chad Vlad the Impaler. Puts Muslim invaders up on pointy sticks and doesn't afraid of anything. It's amazing how vilified he was (outside of Romania, where he's rightly recognized as a hero) for not bullshitting around with a numerically superior group of invaders who intended to force everyone to convert and assimilate or become second class citizens who would have their firstborn sons taken, enslaved, and brainwashed into being shock troopers for the invaders.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 5, 2020)

dopy said:


> "I'm rotting away, demented, brain damaged and malnourished in a cell, and none of you care that I tried to save you."


Who dat


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 5, 2020)

Harvey Danger said:


> All he did was win and get hated for winning.  Hoes mad.



The last good president. He was a real warrior king.



Pineapple Fox said:


> Can people say who they’re photos are of? I’m don’t know all of them.
> I like the premise of this thread!



Maybe you should have payed attention in history class or keep up on current events.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jan 5, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Who dat


Julian Assange, Wikileaks founder.


----------



## Not Really Here (Jan 5, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Who dat


A faggot who forgot only one nation on Earth has real freedom of the press protections.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jan 7, 2020)

Sometimes, reasonable men are pushed to do unreasonable things.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jan 7, 2020)

The Irish had it coming. Drunk ass, unemployed ass potato niggers.


----------



## Ma Wang (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Evilronald (Jan 7, 2020)

Terry A Davis. He warned us about the glow in the dark CIA niggers and we wouldn’t listen. His noble sacrifice won’t be forgotten.


----------



## Sundae (Jan 8, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Chad Vlad the Impaler. Puts Muslim invaders up on pointy sticks and doesn't afraid of anything. It's amazing how vilified he was (outside of Romania, where he's rightly recognized as a hero) for not bullshitting around with a numerically superior group of invaders who intended to force everyone to convert and assimilate or become second class citizens who would have their firstborn sons taken, enslaved, and brainwashed into being shock troopers for the invaders.
> View attachment 1083727



I came here to post the same thing.  Bravo, sir.

For all the vilification he receives, Vlad fought to protect the people of Wallachia from being raped and killed by invading muslim trash.

Most of the people who demonize Vlad wouldn't have had the balls to do what he did.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 8, 2020)

All he was try to resist the Empire while being black. And come back for the Rise Fall of Skywalker...


----------



## Basic Block (Jan 8, 2020)

(Mr. Right)


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 8, 2020)

turned one of the weakest clans in japan into one of the strongest. people thought him a fool and an autist (they were right about the autist part though) but proved them wrong when he BTFO one of the strongest clans in the land. traded with foreigners  and became a christian in exchange for fucking guns he used to wreck even more shit. would promote people over merit instead of them coming from noble households (one of his officers who was a simple wood cutter ended up becoming the god damn shogun in the future). would "cheat" in battles by using superior tactics and gorilla warfare while the losers would scream YOU HAVE NO HONOR! pissed off a bunch of Buddhist (hell, all of japan) by burning them all alive inside their temple. a sin so great he got the nick name "demon king" and the Japanese still see him as a villain/monster til this day. was about to conquer the land but some fuckboy got all jelly over his successes and stabs him in the back only for him ending up dying 9 days later.

Oda Nobunaga broke every rule in the book and than some but he brought stability to a land full of war, chaos and alot of people loved this crazy bastard for it. his more a misunderstood hero than a villain in my book.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 8, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> This thread has an appalling lack of Ian Smith. All of his old enemies who weren't part of Mugabe's club eventually acknowledged that he was the better leader for the country and respected him, and his predictions about the future that would result from Britain's rushed transfer to black majority rule were prophetic.
> View attachment 1083686
> 
> Nguyen Ngoc Loan, as I already said on the historical images thread.
> ...





Sundae said:


> I came here to post the same thing.  Bravo, sir.
> 
> For all the vilification he receives, Vlad fought to protect the people of Wallachia from being raped and killed by invading muslim trash.
> 
> Most of the people who demonize Vlad wouldn't have had the balls to do what he did.



Vlad is who I was going to mention as well.

Dude tried to keep an invasion of hostiles out of Europe and used psychological warfare as a tactic to help that cause, what's the problem?


----------



## Monika H. (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Assedio Dell' Isola (Jan 8, 2020)

Jack Ruby is an American hero.


----------



## tehpope (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Wuornos (Jan 8, 2020)

I would have suggested Hitler, but someone else has already posted about him. So I'm going to suggest the first serial killer who goes after paedophiles..



Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> The Federal government was out of control (Waco was only one of a handful of massacres/government-sanctioned murders under the Clinton Administration) and it was about time somebody bloodied their nose.
> 
> McVeigh put an admirable amount of thought into his attack, selecting a target that would have all three of the guilty government agencies present while attempting to minimize civilian casualties. He considered the presence of the daycare to be tit-for-tat for the deaths of the Waco children.
> 
> ...



I would have agreed, but anyone who plays "tit-for-tat" with childrens' lives are scum. Children are not responsible for the actions of adults nor are their deaths, attempted or realised, ever justified.


----------



## Maxliam (Jan 8, 2020)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> Adolf Hitler. He took Weimar Germany and turned it around, making it an industrial powerhouse and a formidable military presence were it once was an impoverished, badly weakened nation. How many people could do that in a country where a loaf of bread cost literally millions of German Marks? If he had just robbed and expelled the Jews as opposed to murdering them, he might've been looked upon as a misunderstood genius.


That and if he had just sterilized them so they couldn't breed and also just gas all the gypsies, he'd be the hero we would all realize and not just the enlightened few like me.


Mariposa Electrique said:


> Trump!


Trump should become Emperor of the United Imperial States and we should conquer the planet.


Token Weeaboo said:


> View attachment 1083547
> The citizens have a right to know how their government is fucking them and the government punishes that.


Yep, and funny how badly Obama wanted to throw him in Fed prison. Obama was a shitty president but gets a pass by the left.


Pissmaster General said:


> View attachment 1083722
> 
> He _literally_ did nothing wrong.  Not a single sin.


Died like a faggot bitch. He should have used his supposed powers to smoke all those fucking faggy wops to death.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 8, 2020)

MolokoPlusVellocet said:


> I would have suggested Hitler, but someone else has already posted about him. So I'm going to suggest the first serial killer who goes after paedophiles..
> 
> 
> 
> I would have agreed, but anyone who plays "tit-for-tat" with childrens' lives are scum. Children are not responsible for the actions of adults nor are their deaths, attempted or realised, ever justified.



I don't disagree. It's one of the things that I find the most interesting about his bombing. It was an action that was flagrantly immoral, but at the same time, he had a logic to what he was doing that made it symbolically appropriate.

There may be a deeper question of if a person can respect an act of evil in spite of its evil nature.



Rice Is Ready said:


> The last good president. He was a real warrior king.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should have payed attention in history class or keep up on current events.



I can't feel anything but despise for Jackson due to his hypocrisy. He threatened to invade South Carolina and hang the first person he saw if they didn't bow on the tariff issue, but when Georgia flagrantly violated a United States treaty, he gave them the go ahead. And the Civilized Tribes, particularly the Cherokee, were not trouble. They have been complying with the US civilization program, had become organized states that obeyed civilized laws, were part of the White economy, followed Christianity. They had become like Americans, but with a different tongue and darker skin. 

Displacing them so the Dixieniggers could steal their gold and cotton was no better than if they had done it to a White population.


----------



## IBrokeBob (Jan 16, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> View attachment 1083379
> Press F to pay respects.


Gary Plauche is a hero. Dude didnt even get sentenced to a single day in jail. A true hero for sure. Everyone supported him and what he did. His son Jody grew up to be a great guy. He wrote a book about it and speaks out on child sex abuse.


----------



## beautiful person (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## DCM90 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## LordofTendons (Jan 16, 2020)

It was just a hotel and a few bad words on tape. No one cares about someone breaking into a hotel to steal a bunch of those little shampoos and the bad words weren't even that bad.


----------



## saisegeha (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jan 17, 2020)

Coronel Peron. The greatest secular leader of the 20th Century.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jan 17, 2020)

saisegeha said:


>



nice neckbeard lmao


----------



## Opiophile (Jan 17, 2020)

This beautiful woman just wanted to become a politician and help those who are oppressed like she is. She married a fine sepcimen of a man who is not a faggot or a cuck, and he's very supportive of her dream.

Mrs. Wu continues to campaign diligently, despite all of the haters on this terrible website trying to bring her down. After she barely escaped GamerGate with her life, she doesn't want to take any more chances with you dang, dirty internet trolls. 

So I say, go Mrs. Wu. Reach your dreams and change the world for the better.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 17, 2020)

My Applebee's waiter gave us 1000 pages of glory.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jan 19, 2020)

Lenny Murphy. Baycoz Ulster saes No!!!  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenny_Murphy












						Anders Behring Breivik - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Anders Breivik. Because communism is NEVER ok. When the  Scands get their shit together and start cleaning  house, he's gonna have a battalion named after him.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 23, 2020)

saisegeha said:


>


That neckbeard alone proves he did something very, very wrong.



AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 1102302
> My Applebee's waiter gave us 1000 pages of glory.


All he did was try to save the west, and the white niggers just wouldn't listen...

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you Hastings Banda, the most based black man in Africa:

Okay, he did kind of help proliferate the spread of AIDS throughout his country towards the end of his reign by trying to keep it a secret, but come on, the disease was practically brand new at the time. There was no way he could have known how bad it was going to get. Besides, he already told those nigger sluts to stop hoeing around and even gave them a dress code to help them out. Not his fault they didn't listen.

And knowing some people on here, they might not even consider that a negative...



People just hated Noriega because he stacked cash to the ceiling and got all the bitches. Don't hate the player cause you can't play the game. Plus he's the absolute most QT anime girl dictator.






Spoiler



...I'll leave it to you all to decide how much I'm serious and how much I'm joking about these ones.


----------



## Spatula (Jan 23, 2020)

Louis XVI and Marie Antoinette, king and queen of France.
A big reason reason why France was in a financial crisis was because they funded the American revolution, with the promise of George Washington that he will return the loan after they free themselves from the Brits.
He never returned the loan.
Marie Antoinette never said 'let them eat cake' in the false narrative that is presented and popularized by the revolutionaries. She opened the castle to starving children and sold all her fancy dresses to buy food.




Charlotte Corday - She stabbed the annoying mutt Marat.
Literally nothing wrong.


----------



## Bioniclelover (Jan 23, 2020)

Everything he did was justified.


----------



## Spatula (Jan 23, 2020)

She used her platform to spread awareness and educate people about animal rights.
She was dedicated to her art and youtube punished her for her good deeds. 
Her videos are aesthetic. 
They censored her platform because they knew she was right.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 23, 2020)

Tomohiro did nothing wrong. He might’ve been a weirdo but he did a favor by taking his magical truck of justice and ran over those fucking weebs and nerds in Akihabara. Don’t know why they even call it the Akihabara Massacre, should’ve been called the Miracle at Akihabara.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Duke Nukem (Jan 23, 2020)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Tomohiro did nothing wrong. He might’ve been a weirdo but he did a favor by taking his magical truck of justice and ran over those fucking weebs and nerds in Akihabara. Don’t know why they even call it the Akihabara Massacre, should’ve been called the Miracle at Akihabara.



If he was doing it to fight overpopulation, he picked the wrong target. It's not like those weebs would have ever reproduced anyway.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jan 23, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> View attachment 1105729
> 
> Lenny Murphy. Baycoz Ulster saes No!!!  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenny_Murphy
> 
> ...


Lenny was such an insufferable faggot that he was set up to be whacked by his own side. Our own resident Irish mayhem correspondent  @ulsterscotsman can probably provide the gruesome/hilarious details.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jan 23, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Lenny was such an insufferable faggot that he was set up to be whacked by his own side. Our own resident Irish mayhem correspondent  @ulsterscotsman can probably provide the gruesome/hilarious details.





Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> View attachment 1105729
> 
> Lenny Murphy. Baycoz Ulster saes No!!!  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenny_Murphy


Lenny Murphy the guy big brave psychopath that beat to death a young mentally challenged protestant man. He was that much of a danger to his own people that even the UVF leadership wanted rid of him.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jan 23, 2020)

Did nothing wrong, did everything Wright:


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jan 23, 2020)

Lorgar Aurelian and Magnus the Red


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm going to post an obscure ones and say that Martin "Rook" O'Prey and Sean Russell did absolutely nothing wrong.






Also the only thing Hitler did wrong was that he didn't bomb England enough.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Jan 23, 2020)

He did nothing wrong! 

He did everything correct dood!


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 23, 2020)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> View attachment 1088342
> turned one of the weakest clans in japan into one of the strongest. people thought him a fool and an autist (they were right about the autist part though) but proved them wrong when he BTFO one of the strangest clans in the land. traded with foreigners  and became a christian in exchange for fucking guns he used to wreck even more shit. would promote people over merit instead of them coming from noble households (one of his officers who was a simple wood cutter ended up becoming the god damn shogun in the future). would "cheat" in battles by using superior tactics and gorilla warfare while the losers would scream YOU HAVE NO HONOR! pissed off a bunch of buddhist (hell, all of japan) by burning them all alive inside their trample. a sin so big he got the nick name "demon king" and the Japanese still see him as a villan/monster til this day. was about to conqoure the land but some fuckboy got all jelly over his successes and stabs him in the back only for him ending up dying 3 days later.
> 
> oda nobunaga broke every taboo in the book and than some but he brought stability to a land full of chaos and alot of people loved this crazy bastard.  his more a misunderstood hero than a villain in my book.


What I've always found funny with him, is most of the "really bad shit" he did you have to take with a grain of salt.  Not because people demonized him unfairly, but because he genuinely wanted  to be seen as bad.  He was known for drinking red wine in public, and letting people think it was blood.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jan 24, 2020)

ulsterscotsman said:


> I'm going to post an obscure ones and say that Martin "Rook" O'Prey and Sean Russell did absolutely nothing wrong.
> View attachment 1111953View attachment 1111957
> 
> Also the only thing Hitler did wrong was that he didn't bomb England enough.


IPLO, right? What did they do? Are you referring to that days-long gangrape in Divis flats? Gross.How very fenian of them.


----------



## Muttnik (Jan 24, 2020)

Griffith would never be a kiwi. He's too busy following his dreams.

Also fuck you, Ed Wood just wanted to make movies. Leave the poor man alone.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jan 24, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> IPLO, right? What did they do? Are you referring to that days-long gangrape in Divis flats? Gross.How very fenian of them.


The IPLO kneecapped those responsible for the rape and only one person involved in that gang rape had any connection to the IPLO.
The best thing the IPLO did was take the war to the loyalists front door with shooting up the Orange cross club and killing Seawright being their greatest hits. read any book about the UDA and UVF and you'll see the IPLO mentioned as even Johnny Adair feared them.


----------



## SpeedIsMyNeed (Mar 17, 2020)

shkreli


----------



## Vietnam Ron (Mar 17, 2020)

Governor Huey Long


----------



## Wraith (Mar 18, 2020)

Me.


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 18, 2020)

Anybody that ever shot a commie.


----------



## Calooby (Mar 21, 2020)

Chris "The Irate Gamer" Bores.

Contrary to popular belief, he was the first to get angry at NES games. Not James "The Angry Video Game Nerd" Rolfe.

He informed us about the ongoing crisis involving the breakfast industry.

He has a spine and tells people to vacate his property when he finds their presence undesirable.

He's really good at hunting ghosts.

He doesn't have any friends, because he knows the only person he needs is himself.

And people hate him so BAD! It makes me CRY!


----------



## Slowboat to China (Mar 21, 2020)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> Lorgar Aurelian and Magnus the Red



Fixed it for you.

First pick off the top of my head would be Aaron Swartz. That poor guy was hounded to death.


----------



## break these cuffs (Mar 21, 2020)

Marvin Heemeyer aka Killdozer Guy


----------



## IBrokeBob (Mar 21, 2020)

DCM90 said:


> Does "they" depends on camwhoring and hormonal drugs dependancy? lol
> 
> Hope you enjoy your liver cancer by the time you are 35 (i hope you even have aa sugar daddy taking care of you)
> 
> ...


Im going to assume you quoted me by mistake because your comment doesn't make sense to me. I dont drink, im  over 35, dont have a sugar daddy or a master,  have never been on a webcam and dont need hormonal drugs. Now back to the topic.

Byrons story

Smith (then aged 64) was retired and lived alone in his home. At one time he had been friendy with the neighborhood teens (Haile kifer and nicholas brady) by letting them use his garage for band practice and paying them to do shores for him. But they start stealing from him. They would break in his house repeatedly, probably over 50 times.

Over time they stole about 60,000 in cash and valuables including his fathers POW watch and other sentimental things. The teens were hardcore drug addicts and were cousins. Smith began routinely wearing a holster with a loaded gun inside his home. Kifer and Brady committed other previous break-ins in other houses and Brady was being investigated for prior burglaries, including one earlier on the day they were killed. They robbed their teachers empty house right before going to byrons.

Smith parked his vehicle down the street to make it look like he wasnt home, knowing the teens would break in. He sat with his gun in his basement and waited. Nic came in, went to the basement and byron killed him. A few minutes later, haile broke in and was also killed. Byron didnt call the cops cuz he didnt want to ruin their thanksgiving.

He was given a life sentence with no parole. That is utter bullshit. He had reported the breakins but the cops did nothing. He was being terrorized by these kids and cops did nothing. They broke in his house dozens and dozens of times. He lived his life in fear.

The only thing he did wrong was to call the cops. He should have just disposed of the bodies like the trash they were.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Mar 23, 2020)

got fucked by the USA government because he refused too give them a piece of his pie. a true libertarian.









						Absolute Mad Lads - Dread Pirate Roberts
					

Go to https://buyraycon.com/dankula for 15% off your order! Brought to you by Raycon. ===== LINKS ===== PayPal Donations : https://www.paypal.me/countdankula...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (May 14, 2020)

Even the Brits had to admit trying to escape from Long Kesh wasn't wrong.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 14, 2020)

He might've been in it for all the wrong reasons and wind up going too far in the end, but this man did nothing wrong. In fact, I think we need him now more than ever.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (May 15, 2020)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> Lorgar Aurelian and Magnus the Red



Add Angron to that list and you're on to something. Every bad decision that led to the Heresy can be laid squarely at the feet of the lunatic narcissist fuckup that we generally know as The Emperor. I wonder how he feels, rotting on his throne knowing that the last 10,000 years of human survival have been Lorgar's ultimate vindication.

And I'm going to add Francisco Franco to the list. Holy shit, were the Spanish Republicans real pieces of work.


----------



## Imperialist #348 (May 15, 2020)

Aurelian, a guy who none knew till he put on the mask.


Krokodil Overdose said:


> Add Angron to that list and you're on to something. Every bad decision that led to the Heresy can be laid squarely at the feet of the lunatic narcissist fuckup that we generally know as The Emperor. I wonder how he feels, rotting on his throne knowing that the last 10,000 years of human survival have been Lorgar's ultimate vindication.
> 
> And I'm going to add Francisco Franco to the list. Holy shit, were the Spanish Republicans real pieces of work.


you can put erda just behind emps then, if she hadn't fucked up then the primarchs would have been fine.
https://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Erda


----------



## LazloChalos (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Vietnam Ron (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 17, 2020)

the gay elves came to his land and stole it form his people. why could we have not gotten the chad trolls on the horde instead of beta elves?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 18, 2020)

I used to be neutral on the Spanish Civil War. Then I got educated. The funny thing is that practically every source is slanted to one degree or another in favor of the Republicans and it's _still_ easy to see what a bunch of absolute bastards they were. Let's run through things, shall we?



Spoiler: Lengthy Spanish Civil War rant



Contrary to popular belief, the Republic's election results shifted to the right after only two years. Ironically, one of the reasons for this was the enfranchisement of women, who in Spain during this era favored the right (something lefties today don't like to mention much for some reason). This didn't matter though, because the left kept exploiting loopholes to remain in power as much as possible and undercut any power the right rightfully gained. They repeatedly denied CEDA (the right wing coalition) its right to form a government. The Republicans should be called "Republicans" in scare quotes, because they represented republican government in name only, especially once they sided with the commies and anarchists, who had already tried to overthrow the elected government several times.

Commies and anarchists displayed an insatiable lust for Catholic blood during the whole time period of the Republic, starting up anti-clerical violence within the first year. Anyone who tries to tell you that these bastards were only so anti-Catholic in Spain because of the relationship between Catholicism and Falangism (fascism, as they'll no doubt say because that's the scarier word), don't believe the fuckers. That is an exact reversal of cause and effect. Catholics were drawn to Falangism and the Nationalists because of the relentless, violent persecution of commies and anarchists who saw them as easy targets for their spergout rage murder and arson sprees. When the right won elections commies and anarchists murdered people and burned shit, with a focus on priests and churches. When the left won elections commies and anarchists murdered people and burned shit, with a focus on priests and churches. 

The left led Republican government constantly dragged its feet to do anything whatsoever about this because these groups were also a major source of support for the Popular Front. By the time the right decided it was time to overthrow the government after years of getting fucked over trying to work within the system, there were already several large parts of the country that were basically in open left wing revolution, which the Popular Front led government was doing absolutely fucking nothing about. But of course once Franco came, these two groups (the Republic government and the far left revolutionaries) set aside their differences and allied to put down the "rebellion." 

The Civil War would have been completely different, and a lot less bloody, if these supposedly more moderate leftists in the government had volunteered to work with the right to put down all the violence and criminality from the far left, or if they'd just honored the elections properly in the first place, but that would have meant ultimately losing most of their political power.

Lefties also like to excuse Republican atrocities by casting doubt on whether they were ordered from higher up, because unlike in the Nationalists, the Republicans preferred to go on a system that worked more like this:



But replace demanding twenty bucks with death squads, and the two guys are absolutely in association, but the guy without the gun insists that he can't keep the guy with the gun in check.

The Spanish Civil War was brutal and horrific on both sides, but the "Republicans" were a bunch of two-faced, corrupt bastards their whole time in power who enabled and abetted violent extremists in intense religious persecution and murder, and constantly undermined the representative government they claimed to support. By contrast, after the brief, brutal crackdown period post war, Franco reigned over a lengthy period of peace, stability, law, order, and economic prosperity.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jun 18, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> View attachment 1385879
> I used to be neutral on the Spanish Civil War. Then I got educated. The funny thing is that practically every source is slanted to one degree or another in favor of the Republicans and it's _still_ easy to see what a bunch of absolute bastards they were. Let's run through things, shall we?
> 
> 
> ...


The Republicans were vile and destructive, persecuting everyone from Catholics to small businessmen. Without Franco, Spain had a future as a semi lawless, semi Commie dump, piled with the corpses of both their foes and Commies who were insufficiently Commie.

His wild demands of Hitler either meant a small chance of a nice empire in north Africa, or, as happened, semi neutrality. The Blue Division in the Soviet Union, sent as supposed volunteers but government recruited, were noted for their correct conduct compared to the Germans or their allies. It's one reason why I consider much of the claims against Franco are exaggerated.  Guernica and other incidents were real, but there is so much pro Republican bias.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jun 18, 2020)

Marvin Hemeyer


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 18, 2020)

Edelgard did nothing wrong


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## No. 7 cat (Jun 18, 2020)

LazloChalos said:


> View attachment 1295362


Maximilian was hired by conservative Mexican landowners, but instead tried to rule as a liberal reformist. Most of his laws were copied by the succeeding Republic. However, he should have been mindful of which part of Mexico supported him. Liberal rule was only possible with French backing.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 18, 2020)

LazloChalos said:


> View attachment 1295362


The impression I get of the Mexican civil war is that it’s one of those cases where both sides were basically right and the leaders on both sides seemed to be essentially good people. Maximiliano and Juarez both come across as genuinely caring and morally upright.


----------



## Calooby (Jun 18, 2020)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> View attachment 1300752
> the gay elves came to his land and stole it form his people. why could we have not gotten the chad trolls on the horde instead of beta elves?


Oh dear, I was under the impression you were saying that Trolls were removed from WoW for what I would assume is them being Jamaican and Cuban sounding being RACISS. Thank God.

I haven't played since Mists of Pandaria so believe me I'm completely out of the loop.


----------



## King Ghidorah (Jun 18, 2020)

In a better world the right side won ww1


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jun 19, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> The impression I get of the Mexican civil war is that it’s one of those cases where both sides were basically right and the leaders on both sides seemed to be essentially good people. Maximiliano and Juarez both come across as genuinely caring and morally upright.


Right in a way but Max needed to be able to pivot according to circumstance. If he started with whatever his native supporters wanted, he would then have had credit for later. Without  that, his rule was built on sand.

If Kaiser Bill had taken care not to provoke Uncle Sam with attacks on US vessels, or at least not give cause to Woodrow Wilson's war plans, he could have survived. The US boats may have been aiding Britain, but their content was far less harmful than the men and matériel US boats were later carrying, thanks to the an unwillingness to restrain U boat warfare.


----------



## cuÞbert (Jun 19, 2020)

Aberforth said:


> gwiiiffffiiiiiiiith.JPG
> He just wanted some power. Nothing wrong with that.


Never read Berserk but I am familiar with a rough outline of what happens (plus the memes). Part of me tries to rationalize his Eclipse actions in that old Griffith died under torture and that all that's left is a hollow shell; an animal.

Also, King of Midland is a horrorcow and I do not feel bad for him at all.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jun 19, 2020)

"Soldier F", the Para who who slotted fuck out of a fenian mob on Bloody Sunday. He was justified and should get a medal, a monetary award, a full pardon, and an apology. And then he should be put in stocks on the Shankill Road for not having the sense to blow McGuiness' meagre brains all over the Bogside


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 20, 2020)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> Adolf Hitler. He took Weimar Germany and turned it around, making it an industrial powerhouse and a formidable military presence were it once was an impoverished, badly weakened nation. How many people could do that in a country where a loaf of bread cost literally millions of German Marks? If he had just robbed and expelled the Jews as opposed to murdering them, he might've been looked upon as a misunderstood genius.


Can't believe it took 13 responses to get to Hitler.


----------



## Based Papa John (Jun 22, 2020)

Fictional example: Pagan Min:





This BAMF basically saved a Third World country from complete chaos. It's not fair that the only real choices you have are a drug lord wannabe and a religious (and potentially pedophilic) fanatic.



Spoiler: Spoilers for a Six-year Old Game



Of course, there's the "real" ending where you find out that Min is actually a pretty nice guy, who is really no worse than his opponents. He actually takes you to see your mother's grave, and you can tell he does have a bit of a tender heart for a ruthless dictator. I wish there was a path that would let you play as a supporter of Min.


----------



## nohull (Jun 22, 2020)

Stannis Baratheon did nothing wrong and he's the legitimate king of Westeros.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jul 13, 2020)

thanks america, for turning the entire country into a shithole with slavery run rampant. choke on the oil you shitheads!


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 13, 2020)

In no particular order, I have defended/rationalized the behavior of following in some form before:

Christopher Columbus
Tomas de Torquemada
Blessed Junipero Serra
David Koresh
Richard Nixon
Randy Weaver
Augusto Pinochet
Those NGs at Kent State
George Zimmerman
Darren Wilson
Cliven Bundy
Francisco Franco
Pope Pius XII
Edward Snowden
George W. Bush
J. Edgar Hoover
Julian Assange
Michael Flynn
Roger Stone
Eddie Gallagher
The Mossad
Joe McCarthy
Kaiser Wilhelm
Tzar Nicholas


----------

